# Senior dog: Teeth chattering?



## Justjo303 (Aug 31, 2020)

I searched the forums and have not found anything for older dogs on this issue but my 12yr old has been chattering his teeth since yesterday, I do notice that he is having a little extra joint problems but not sure if that is due to the frigid cold weather we are in right now.

Has anyone ever dealt with it out of their older dogs? He does have an appointment in a couple days about it with his joint issue he recently developed.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

My old dog does this a little bit on occasion. It seems to be when she's nervous or anticipating something exciting, but it doesn't happen frequently enough for me to say it is for sure tied to anything. Hope you're able to sort out his joint pain!


----------



## Justjo303 (Aug 31, 2020)

brittanyS said:


> My old dog does this a little bit on occasion. It seems to be when she's nervous or anticipating something exciting, but it doesn't happen frequently enough for me to say it is for sure tied to anything. Hope you're able to sort out his joint pain!


Thank you. The doctor got him on some pain meds to try and see if it will help. Guess arthritis has finally started kicking his butt. Teeth chattering is because he has a fractured k9 so getting that taken care of as well. Thanks for the feed back and thanks to whoever put this post in the correct spot. Still learning this site


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Sorry to hear of his troubles - I've got my girl on pain killers and Adequan for arthritis. I really think the Adequan has helped her quite a bit, so it might be worth considering if you haven't looked into it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I resigned myself to 2 months or so of Metacam. When the cold hit my dog was struggling horribly. She does a bit of a teeth chatter thing when she is in pain, it started a few years back and had me totally puzzled.
Hope your boy does ok with everything.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

I was going to say the same. Maybe a pain response. I know pain in humans can make you tremble/hands shake...and nauseous.


----------

